# Galliani vs Moggi



## Shevchenko (2 Gennaio 2016)

Calcolati per un sacco di anni come i dirigenti migliori di sempre. Voi due chi preferite? Parlando solo del lato professionale e non contando calciopoli etc.

Io voto Moggi: Anche quando il Milan era una squadra seria e Galliani faceva bene il suo lavoro, Luciano mi ha sempre dato l'idea d'essere uno che di calcio ne capiva di più. Senza contare che mi è sempre sembrata una persona molto seria sul lavoro. Ha sempre fatto belle squadre spendendo meno di Galliani.
Quello che fece con la cessione di Zidane fu un vero e proprio capolavoro. 


Dite la vostra.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2016)

Certo bisogna fare una premessa, quando entrambi erano nel mondo del calcio avevano due ruoli diversi, Galliani era di fatto soltanto AD, Moggi era un DG. 

Sarebbe comunque naturale e facile esaminare la bacheca di entrambi per capire quale sia stato il miglior dirigente. Per onestà intellettuale comunque Galliani ha sopratutto nella prima metà dell'esperienza rossonera potuto lavorare con budget enormi, mentre Moggi quasi sempre doveva anche far quadrare i conti.

Io voto Galliani perchè ripeto, il suo palmares è più importante.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Se galliani fosse stato da solo a portare avanti la baracca, quindi senza i Braida e Leonardo, il quesito non si porrebbe nemmeno. 
Stiamo parlando di due figure squallide e sporche che più sporche non si può. Fa ribrezzo solo il parlarne.
Moggi era uno che capiva di calcio e sapeva fare il dirigente. Galliani sapeva soltanto fare il dirigente, ed è indiscutibile che un tempo lo facesse bene. Poi magari in 30 anni e con soldi quasi illimitati a disposizione ha anche azzeccato qualche colpo, ma tutti ne sarebbero capaci.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Se galliani fosse stato da solo a portare avanti la baracca, quindi senza i Braida e Leonardo, il quesito non si porrebbe nemmeno.
> Stiamo parlando di due figure squallide e sporche che più sporche non si può. Fa ribrezzo solo il parlarne.
> Moggi era uno che capiva di calcio e sapeva fare il dirigente. Galliani sapeva soltanto fare il dirigente, ed è indiscutibile che un tempo lo facesse bene. Poi magari in 30 anni e con soldi quasi illimitati a disposizione ha anche azzeccato qualche colpo, ma tutti ne sarebbero capaci.



Sono due figure diverse, all'epoca Galliani andava paragonato a Giraudo per ruolo. Moggi andava paragonato a Braida e Leonardo.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono due figure diverse, all'epoca Galliani andava paragonato a Giraudo per ruolo. Moggi andava paragonato a Braida e Leonardo.



Sì, ma in generale Moggi era un dirigente più "completo" di galliani...Che oltretutto non è assolutamente capace di riconoscere i suoi limiti dalla parte extracalcistica.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Gennaio 2016)

Moggi senza dubbio...perkè oltre a costruire squadroni allo stesso tempo riusciva a mantenere i conti in ordine facendo fronte anche a cessioni eccellenti(Baggio Vieri zidane Inzaghi),quella Juve era avanti 10 anni rispetto a tutti per gestione societaria,aveva il terzo fatturato più alto d'Europa con uno stadio nuovo di proprietà alle porte e lo sponsor più remunerativo di tutti.

se non fosse successo quelle che è successo dopo oggi avremmo sicuramente un paio di Champions in +


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Moggi senza dubbio...perkè oltre a costruire squadroni allo stesso tempo riusciva a mantenere i conti in ordine facendo fronte anche a cessioni eccellenti(Baggio Vieri zidane Inzaghi),quella Juve era avanti 10 anni rispetto a tutti per gestione societaria,aveva il terzo fatturato più alto d'Europa con uno stadio nuovo di proprietà alle porte e lo sponsor più remunerativo di tutti.
> 
> se non fosse successo quelle che è successo dopo oggi avremmo sicuramente un paio di Champions in +



ma quale Champions?? mi dici scudetti va bene ma le Champions mi spiace ma non siete mai stati a grandissimo livello quando il calcio italiano era il migliore di tutti figuriamoci in questo periodo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Moggi senza dubbio...perkè oltre a costruire squadroni allo stesso tempo riusciva a mantenere i conti in ordine facendo fronte anche a cessioni eccellenti(Baggio Vieri zidane Inzaghi),quella Juve era avanti 10 anni rispetto a tutti per gestione societaria,aveva il terzo fatturato più alto d'Europa con uno stadio nuovo di proprietà alle porte e lo sponsor più remunerativo di tutti.
> 
> *se non fosse successo quelle che è successo dopo oggi avremmo sicuramente un paio di Champions in +*


E invece ne avete?


----------



## sballotello (3 Gennaio 2016)

Moggi tutta la vita. Moggi senza soldi faceva spesso e volentieri squadre più forti di quelle di galliani con un sacco di soldi. In quanto a galliani, lo stiamo vedendo adesso cosa fa senza soldi..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Gennaio 2016)

Non c'è paragone, al netto del suo essere mafioso, Moggi ha una competenza calcistica unica in Italia, come detto da molti Galliani prima non si occupava pienamente del mercato, da quando lo fa lui direttamente noi siamo calcisticamente finiti.


----------



## davoreb (3 Gennaio 2016)

Galliani, Moggi è riuscito a portare la Juve in serie B.


----------



## davoreb (3 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Moggi senza dubbio...perkè oltre a costruire squadroni allo stesso tempo riusciva a mantenere i conti in ordine facendo fronte anche a cessioni eccellenti(Baggio Vieri zidane Inzaghi),quella Juve era avanti 10 anni rispetto a tutti per gestione societaria,aveva il terzo fatturato più alto d'Europa con uno stadio nuovo di proprietà alle porte e lo sponsor più remunerativo di tutti.
> 
> se non fosse successo quelle che è successo dopo oggi avremmo sicuramente un paio di Champions in +



Certo, in 100 anni vincete due Champions, e ora se non fosse successo quel che è successo negli ultimi 10 me vincevate SICURAMENTE un paio in più.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Certo, in 100 anni vincete due Champions, e ora se non fosse successo quel che è successo negli ultimi 10 me vincevate SICURAMENTE un paio in più.



con Moggi la Juve fece 4 finali di Champions in 11 anni. purtroppo ne ha vinta solo una. Ma aveva ormai costruito una potenza europea stile Bayern Barca e Real attuali,e a forza di arrivare fino in fondo alla competizione prima o poi la vinci


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> con Moggi la Juve fece 4 finali di Champions in 11 anni. purtroppo ne ha vinta solo una. Ma aveva ormai costruito una potenza europea stile Bayern Barca e Real attuali,e a forza di arrivare fino in fondo alla competizione prima o poi la vinci



Una volta la coppa campioni era disputata solamente da chi vinceva il rispettivo campionato, visti quanti ne avete vinti voi e di conseguenza partecipazioni, ti rendi conto di quanto poco valga la Juventus in ambito europeo?!

Ma oltre a questo, il decadimento del calcio italiano avrebbe comunque colpito anche la Juventus che ad oggi sarebbe comunque decisamente inferiore ai vari top club europei.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una volta la coppa campioni era disputata solamente da chi vinceva il rispettivo campionato, visti quanti ne avete vinti voi e di conseguenza partecipazioni, ti rendi conto di quanto poco valga la Juventus in ambito europeo?!
> 
> Ma oltre a questo, il decadimento del calcio italiano avrebbe comunque colpito anche la Juventus che ad oggi sarebbe comunque decisamente inferiore ai vari top club europei.



Che valga poco in ambito europeo lo dite voi, abbiamo vinto 3 coppe UEFA in un periodo dove l'importanza e la difficoltà erano quasi pari alla coppa campioni. Oltre ad essere l'unica squadra ad aver vinto tutti i trofei internazionali.

ma cmq il tuo discorso non c'entra con quello che stavo dicendo io. Io ho detto che quella Juve era una squadra da top 3 europea per qualità di squadra e capacità di spesa avrebbe potuto tranquillamente aprire un ciclo in Europa,e quello era l'obiettivo che si era prefissata la triade


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2016)

Premessa: parliamo di due tra i più squallidi personaggi della storia del calcio italiano.
Fatto ciò per me non c'è veramente paragone; in quanto a competenze il geometra può solo lucidare gli scarpini a Moggi. Spendere cifre faraoniche per comprare gente come Gullit, Van Basten o Rui Costa lo sa fare qualunque giocatore di Football Manager. Scegliere i giocatori giusti su cui puntare in modo oculato, senza svenarsi (ai tempi di Moggi lo abbiamo fatto soltanto con la cessione di Zidane), risultando (quasi) sempre utili e funzionali al progetto tecnico è infinitamente più complicato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Non ha senso nemmeno confrontarli, Moggi era un dirigente che si occupava in prima linea di mercato, quello era il suo settore di competenza e il suo fiuto è sempre stato indiscutibile, così come i suoi modi da farabutto fin dai tempi della Roma o del Torino, non parliamo poi di calciopoli..
Fester era un dirigente che si occupava di amministrazione, poi come il suo padrone ha iniziato a pensare di essere infallibile e a volrsi occupare di tutto lui dimostrando i suoi limiti.
Per me non sono comparabili


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Che valga poco in ambito europeo lo dite voi, abbiamo vinto 3 coppe UEFA in un periodo dove l'importanza e la difficoltà erano quasi pari alla coppa campioni. Oltre ad essere l'unica squadra ad aver vinto tutti i trofei internazionali.
> 
> ma cmq il tuo discorso non c'entra con quello che stavo dicendo io. Io ho detto che quella Juve era una squadra da top 3 europea per qualità di squadra e capacità di spesa avrebbe potuto tranquillamente aprire un ciclo in Europa,e quello era l'obiettivo che si era prefissata la triade



Ed io dico che il tuo discorso cade male perchè la Juventus risiede in Italia e avrebbe pagato come le altre la crisi del calcio. Pensare che senza calciopoli oggi eravate li a giocarvela con gli stessi fatturati di Real, Barca, United e Bayern è una favola.


----------



## folletto (4 Gennaio 2016)

Vince Moggi nel bene (per distacco) ma anche nel male (di poco)


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2016)

La differenza sostanziale è che uno è stato processato e ha subito un condanna sportiva, l'altro no.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Gennaio 2016)

È come confrontare Di Natale con Totti


----------

